# Glad to Be Here, Just Wanted to Say Howdy



## PeteW (Oct 21, 2010)

New to the hauntForum and wanted to say hi. I've always had a special place for Halloween. After our kids left we kind of went on hiatus, but then the grand kids inspired me. Got back into the Halloween Spirit about 2006, We do a haunted yard and zombie makeup. Seems to be a big hit every year. I'm looking forward to learning and sharing. I hope I'm never to old to let my inner kid out once in a while.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome aboard! once in a while??? my inner kid is out all the time.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to HauntForum PeteW! Glad to have you.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to haunt forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Good for you! I just had a Grandma drive by our house and stop to tell me that her grandson gives her daily updates. Thanks for spreading the love for the day!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello PeteW! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------

